# Winstrol and Trimbolone . . ? Advice . .?



## Bleeding Troops (Jan 9, 2007)

Has anyone herd of this stack  Winstrol and Trimbolone? . . and if its worth it  . . if its a mass and strengh agent ? Any helpfull tips will help . . just want to know a lil about it  . . Thanx


----------



## ZECH (Jan 10, 2007)

Please go do some reading!


----------



## musclepump (Jan 10, 2007)

Trimbolone?


----------



## Cardinal (Jan 10, 2007)

I like it hehe.  Trimbolone it is =D


----------



## the nut (Jan 10, 2007)

I don't know if trimbolone is a brand name, I've never heard of it. 

Try searching tren or trenbolone, there's a wealth of knowledge on here.  

Post your age, height, weight, maximums, training experience, and steroid experience when you ask a question like that on here. You'll get quality advice, I promise.


----------



## Souped_up (Jan 14, 2007)

No the "stack" tren and winstrol is not worth it.


----------



## the nut (Jan 14, 2007)

I would always put some test in there, Propinate with that one.


----------



## BigPapaPump68 (Jan 15, 2007)

Alot of guys will run- tren, winstrol, and eq for a cutting cycle without test. If you were to do something like that though, adding a little test to the mix would be well worth it.


----------



## Pirate! (Jan 15, 2007)

It's asking for joint problems, IMO. Then again, some think that tren strengthens tendons.


----------



## j-man2 (Jan 15, 2007)

i am not one of those who thinks tren strengthen tendons, ever since my i last used tren and winstrol (along with test) i have had rotator cuff tenderness, I am just now getting things back to normal after 2 month


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Jan 18, 2007)

BigPapaPump68 said:


> Alot of guys will run- tren, winstrol, and eq for a cutting cycle without test. If you were to do something like that though, adding a little test to the mix would be well worth it.



I agree.  Tren without test is looking for trouble with your junk post cycle.  Also, keep a close eye on your hairline.   Tren, EQ, Prop, Winny was a great cycle for me.  The Winny was not run through the whole cycle though.  cost/benefit was just not there.


----------

